# American flyer 312 smoke and tender



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

I recently purchased an American flyer 312 smoking tender. The smoke in tender. It runs great. It does not have a bellows but the newer version. It was probably worked on. It was really in great shape. The tender had Pennsylvania on the sides. However.......... Upon dismantling the boiler I noticed that the two front driver wheels had pull mor tires.I know that pull mor tires we're introduced till 1953. I thought I had a 1946, 312. I guess I don't. There was no stamp inside the body that indicated so. What do you think?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

If the boiler has a slot in the top for the reverse unit lock lever it is 1946 or 1947 production. Were it a 1953, "316" would be stamped on the cab and the PullMor tires would be on the rear drivers.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Since the bellows were replaced with a newer piston, it is possible the front drivers were changed to pulmors.
Someone was doing some good upgrades. It may not be original, it is better.


----------

